# headache after long rides.



## terry_gardener (18 Aug 2011)

after a long ride (for me anyway) for example 15-20 miles i get a headache afterwards that lasts to the next morning i have tried drinking lots of water but it doesn't go away. 

when on a ride i drink water.

any ideas


----------



## American Cyclist (18 Aug 2011)

Are you really huffing and puffing on these rides? Are they really hard to complete? The only thing I can relate to that is when I was participating in martial arts competitions I was pushing my cardio workouts so much that my neck would start throbbing and then I would get a throbbing headache just from having such a tough workout. If thats the case I would suggest slowing your pace a bit and build up to it. But that could totally not be the case and I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Timmo (18 Aug 2011)

How much water are you drinking? Do you have any energy tablets in your water? Also do you take anything to eat?

It's possible that your body is being depleted of essential sugar, energy and salt etc thus causing the headaches.


----------



## ttcycle (18 Aug 2011)

I read somewhere and I can't remember where now but if you're not dehydrated, it can have something to do with exertion but may also be the fact that it's to do with the change in circulation of blood when you do a form of exercise- I'm not sure if this is true or not and may change with fitness levels.

Perhaps someone can confirm this as I only vaguely remember reading the article a while ago.


----------



## terry_gardener (18 Aug 2011)

i drink about a 700ml bottle of just water on the ride and on my last ride i took a energy bar, natural energy 40g and had that about have way through.
when i get home i usually down about 300ml of water and then about 500-750ml of water as well. 

i also drink cups of tea. if it a afternoon ride i also have a meal also afterwards. 

on the ride i am breathing heavy on most inclines.

can't take energy drinks on rides with me as they make me feel sick.


----------



## lulubel (18 Aug 2011)

I'd also ask the same water question. How much water?

Are you just drinking a lot of water during your ride, or are you carrying on drinking more than usual afterwards to try and make the headache go away?

It's _possible_ (but certainly not the only possible explanation) that you could be over-hydrating, and diluting your electrolyte levels too much, which can cause headaches.

Edit: We cross posted. That's quite a lot of water, but not a massive amount. Unless you're really sweating a lot, it probably isn't over-hydration. One way to test it would be to eat a packet of salty crisps when the headache comes on. If it goes away, even for a short while, it's a sign that you'd probably benefit from either drinking a bit less or adding electrolytes to your water.

The other thing to look at is your riding position. If you're tense around your neck and shoulders, or holding your head in an uncomfortable position, that could also cause headaches. The fact that they're going away overnight supports this theory because the tensed muscles would relax while you sleep.


----------



## terry_gardener (18 Aug 2011)

lulubel said:


> The other thing to look at is your riding position. If you're tense around your neck and shoulders, or holding your head in an uncomfortable position, that could also cause headaches. The fact that they're going away overnight supports this theory because the tensed muscles would relax while you sleep.



this makes sense, the base of my neck does become stiff which i put down to not being use to the riding position as it is my first road bike.

i am also adjusting my prescription spectacles (normal not cycling glasses) regurlarly as they keep slipping down my nose.


----------



## Broadside (18 Aug 2011)

Hi Terry,This is possibly not the most helpful reply but I really don't have a clue what the problem might be. You are drinking a sensible amount of water and the rides are far too short to be causing some sort of electrolyte imbalance. My next step would be to see a doctor.


----------



## lulubel (18 Aug 2011)

terry_gardener said:


> this makes sense, the base of my neck does become stiff which i put down to not being use to the riding position as it is my first road bike.
> 
> i am also adjusting my prescription spectacles (normal not cycling glasses) regurlarly as they keep slipping down my nose.



I certainly suffered from a stiff neck when I started riding my road bike again after a long (18 month) break, so that could be it. My experience was that the stiffness went away over time, presumably as my body got used to the position.

Adjusting your glasses shouldn't be causing a problem, but you might be holding your head at an odd angle without realising it to try and stop them slipping. I'm sure it's possible to get sport style glasses with prescription lenses, so that's probably something worth looking into.


----------



## terry_gardener (18 Aug 2011)

thank you for the replies i will keep an eye on it and if it doesn't get better over time then i will see my doctor about it.


----------



## ttcycle (18 Aug 2011)

terry, just a thought, I know you're new to your bike but if after a month or so and you're still getting neck pain issues - it might be worth trying to check that your saddle is straight as tilts can sometimes cause neck issues

Either way, good luck!


----------



## aberal (18 Aug 2011)

I'd agree with the position on the bike as being the root of the problem, if only because I have to be constantly aware about preventing the same thing happening to me. The head apparently weighs quite a lot and if you have it hanging forward (as you do on a bike) then it puts a huge strain on the muscle which runs from the top of the head, down the neck and down to the base of the back. Headaches are a sign that the muscle is going into spasm and the next problem you may experience could be back problems. By all means go to your doctor - but I would also suggest a sports physio who should be able to tell you whether your back/neck muscle is tight and will give you exercises to counter it.


----------



## lulubel (19 Aug 2011)

aberal said:


> By all means go to your doctor - but I would also suggest a sports physio who should be able to tell you whether your back/neck muscle is tight and will give you exercises to counter it.



Yes, that's a good suggestion.

Also, are you doing any upper body stretches when you finish your ride? I think most of us realise the importance of stretching our leg muscles, but it's easy to overlook the upper body, especially on a road bike when it's been fairly still most of the time, and you don't think it's done much!


----------



## What's that clunking? (19 Aug 2011)

Out of interest do you get rhinitis (the desire to evacuate you nasal passages with alarming regularity) while riding at all? I occasionally suffer crippling headaches post ride and have established it's definitely a sinus issue, currently seeing various doctors to find a way to prevent it.... I've found that ibuprofen gel smeared around the forehead as soon as I feel it starting helps


----------



## Moodyman (19 Aug 2011)

[quote name='What's that clunking?' timestamp='1313753478' post='1805020']
Out of interest do you get rhinitis (the desire to evacuate you nasal passages with alarming regularity) while riding at all? I occasionally suffer crippling headaches post ride and have established it's definitely a sinus issue, currently seeing various doctors to find a way to prevent it.... I've found that ibuprofen gel smeared around the forehead as soon as I feel it starting helps
[/quote]

Not had the sinus-related issue, but I've had severe headaches post long rides or runs.

It's not often, but when it happens, I often realise that I'd not consumed enough fluids. Hydrations is vital.
.


----------



## Arsen Gere (19 Aug 2011)

My physio reckons that 40% of the problems he sees are neck, head and upper shoulder problems due to the positions people sit in all day, it's these computers that do it. Then when they do something different it hurts. The cure for this is to make sure you are in the right position move around and stretch.

It could be related to an increase in blood pressure when you cycle too. We've all had head a headache from coughing at the tail end of a cold.

Do experiment with fluid intake, but start off with nothing and see what happens. Death from dehydration is very very rare, death from hypnoatremia is more common in athletes than death from dehydration. That is drinking too much water. A study of the Boston marathon showed 13% of finishers had it in some form.

If in doubt, see your doctor too. It does no harm to have a checkup.


----------



## byegad (19 Aug 2011)

It sounds like a lot of liquid you're getting through. I drink 750ml in the same distances as you are covering and I'm known as someone who drinks a lot, no not alcohol. Although i do like a drink, of alcohol, now and then.


----------



## henshaw11 (20 Aug 2011)

aberal said:


> Headaches are a sign that the muscle is going into spasm and the next problem you may experience could be back problems. By all means go to your doctor - but I would also suggest a sports physio who should be able to tell you whether your back/neck muscle is tight and will give you exercises to counter it.



The same thing - over a month of hangover-like headache the first time it happened - resulted in me getting rid of the road bike and eventually getting a recumbent - the mtb is marginally ok, depending on the state of my neck. It's recurred once for several weeks but normally it's just for a part day, and I've worked out what neck manipulation helps to get rid of it. It took a long time for any physiotherapy to help, and despite exercises/stretches - which help to some degree - it seems now to be a chronic problem. Even watching a band on stage, or leaning on a table with the elbows whilst looking forward can be enough to start things tensing up.

The rest of my back's spot-on, tho' - I've done Pilates for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## funnymummy (26 Aug 2011)

aberal said:


> I'd agree with the position on the bike as being the root of the problem, if only because I have to be constantly aware about preventing the same thing happening to me. The head apparently weighs quite a lot and if you have it hanging forward (as you do on a bike) then it puts a huge strain on the muscle which runs from the top of the head, down the neck and down to the base of the back. Headaches are a sign that the muscle is going into spasm and the next problem you may experience could be back problems. By all means go to your doctor - but I would also suggest a sports physio who should be able to tell you whether your back/neck muscle is tight and will give you exercises to counter it.



I found that after long rides, particuarly sportives, on my road bike I would have a banging headache. I drink plenty of fluids, use enrgy supplements I tried taking painkillers, anti-inflamms. The headache would last for a good 24 hrs after thr ride - I just sort of put it down to over exertion, maybe I was trying harder, I did notice I grit my teeth more when riding in a sportive or on a club ride.
I bought an MTB a few weeks ago, been out on it for hours with my youngest & I noticed no headaches! Last week I set myself a test to ride sportive style/speed for 4 hours on it...No headadche! So it would seem it may be the posisition I am sat on my Spesh that is causing it.
I've got an appt with a Sport Physio next week, she wants to see me on my bikes!!


----------



## buddha (26 Aug 2011)

I did a search, after getting headaches, which can last a few days after a long, hard ride. A few sites recommend putting your head/neck under a running, cold tap or shower for a few minutes after the ride.

It does work, to some extent. Though I'm doing some neck and shoulder exercises and stretches every day, to try and help matters.

Personal research (experience) has found that the consumption of beer after a long ride is not a good thing


----------



## henshaw11 (26 Aug 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I found that after long rides, particuarly sportives, on my road bike I would have a banging headache. I drink plenty of fluids, use enrgy supplements I tried taking painkillers, anti-inflamms. The headache would last for a good 24 hrs after thr ride - I just sort of put it down to over exertion, maybe I was trying harder, I did notice I grit my teeth more when riding in a sportive or on a club ride.
> I bought an MTB a few weeks ago, been out on it for hours with my youngest & I noticed no headaches! Last week I set myself a test to ride sportive style/speed for 4 hours on it...No headadche! So it would seem it may be the posisition I am sat on my Spesh that is causing it.
> I've got an appt with a Sport Physio next week, she wants to see me on my bikes!!



A few things that might help when anti-inflammatories don't (which is most of the time in my case) is to drop your chin>chest to help stretch out the muscles, and/or a very hot flannel over the back of the neck which helps to relax the muscles and ease off the tension. Or a hot bath. 

Hope the physio visit goes well !


----------

